# Slow motion red kites



## John Starkey (8 May 2011)

Here,s a link to this video,its really cool 
http://youtu.be/AYOx-iCMZhk

regards john.


----------



## Mark Evans (8 May 2011)

unreal!

With such precision, how do they do at such speeds?


----------



## John Starkey (8 May 2011)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> unreal!
> 
> With such precision, how do they do at such speeds?



Yes it,s great to see in real life,make,s you realise how good my shots, of these birds are     ,

john.


----------



## Antoni (8 May 2011)

Stunning! These birds are perfect hunters, just adore them!

Thanks, John!


----------



## Johno2090 (8 May 2011)

Apparently we have a few up in Aberdeen now, were re-introduced not long ago! Always on the look out for them!

You need to come up to Scotland and find the golden eagles though there MAHASSIVE!


----------



## gollum456 (8 May 2011)

haha love the sig!! how true it is...........maybe?!


----------

